# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Identifikimi i IP-së?

## laguna blu

Facebook më njoftoi se më është dhunuar profili im dhe më dërgoi edhe adresën IP nga e cila ka ndodhur. Ka mundësi të identifikohet hakeri?

Faleminderit për ndihmën eventuale!

----------


## DarKSouL

jo gjithmon qe lajmeron facebook qe ju esht dhunuar profili dhe ajo ka ndodhur me te vertete, por nese ka ndodhur me te vertet, atehere  nga ip mund te gjesh vendin nga ka ndodhur, por jo personin qe e ka be!

----------


## laguna blu

flm dark, më kishte dërguar edhe vendin por e censurova për arësye privatësie...

----------

